# Magic Vs Audi RS4



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I went to collect this lovely RS4 on monday for a full correction with all the protection detail and planned to keep it for 2 days to carry out my service which also included one wheel to be refurbed.
The car is well maintained by its owner but was suffering from swirls and a few light scratches.
I took the car to the workshop where it would sleep untill i got my hands on it in the morning. :thumb:

So i get to the car at 09.00hrs to start my work.

The wash process is the same as all others 2 bucket wash including shuts and fuel filler housing.

On arrival and during the wash stage:




























With the car clayed and dried i proceeded to take paint readings and choose my weapons of mass correction :lol::



















I procceded to correct the car using 3M fast cut and finishing with UltraFina on Megs polishing pads:









































































With the external Polishing complete i moved onto the inner sills to remove the light scratches, leaving just the deep ones:



















At this point i removed all the wheels to properly clean and seal them from the inside:




























Wheels before:



















And after and sealed with Z cs:










At this point i decided to machine polish the calipers as they were lacking a shine and looking a little grubby :lol: :





































That was enough for one day :thumb:

Day 2 apply the LSP and polish the tips.



















I chose to apply 6 layers of Z2 with Zfx and Z6 between topped with 2 layers of Z cs.

Leaving the car like this:

























































































































































































































I hope you enjoyed the pics as much as i enjoyed the detail.

Total time 18hrs

Robbie


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Stunning work as always Robbie :thumb:


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Brilliant work and lovely car! Hopefully one day I'll get customer cars as nice as that!:buffer:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Superb work mate. I hope your paying your rent


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

wow, awesome job mate, love those cars.. really good write up too:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed and a lovely car :thumb:


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks superb Robbie, nice little arrangement you have there with Harry:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Some cracking work there Robbie, i'm more impressed with your work with each write up i see. On that note at the risk of sounding like a broken record where's the aston write up???


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Some cracking work there Robbie, i'm more impressed with your work with each write up i see. On that note at the risk of sounding like a broken record where's the aston write up???


It will be along shortly mate bear with me. :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

And for the person that rated this average can i see one of your write ups please?

:lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> And for the person that rated this average can i see one of your write ups please?
> 
> :lol:


I just gave you an excellent so you're up to 4 stars now. Some people want the moon on a stick aye!


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Nice work Robbie.. Love those RS4's.

You haven't been into see us for a while.. (Troy GSF):thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> I just gave you an excellent so you're up to 4 stars now. Some people want the moon on a stick aye!


Cheers R.

It doesnt really bother me but what does is the fact that they probably cant pc a wing let alone correct a complete car :lol:

But the powers above have just informed me who it was :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Trix said:


> Nice work Robbie.. Love those RS4's.
> 
> You haven't been into see us for a while.. (Troy GSF):thumb:


:lol: How you doing mate?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> Cheers R.
> 
> It doesnt really bother me but what does is the fact that they probably cant pc a wing let alone correct a complete car :lol:
> 
> But the powers above have just informed me who it was :thumb:


LOL spot on mate!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Another excellent from me 

Did you not call upon Bryan for this one?


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> :lol: How you doing mate?


 I'm good mate..You?

you gonna be at Westside next week? If so we'll catch up then.:thumb:

P.S where did you get those jacks?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Another excellent from me
> 
> Did you not call upon Bryan for this one?


No mate i only usually call up help when i get mad requests like i have a 20 year old range rover and it has to be done tomorrow :lol:
But thats very rare :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Trix said:


> I'm good mate..You?
> 
> you gonna be at Westside next week? If so we'll catch up then.:thumb:
> 
> P.S where did you get those jacks?


Yeah i have a stand up there mate make sure you pop over :thumb:

The jacks are not mine but i am sure there from Cosco

And yes mate all is well in the Magic camp.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> No mate i only usually call up help when i get mad requests like i have a 20 year old range rover and it has to be done tomorrow :lol:
> But thats very rare :thumb:


Ahh, I see.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work robbie looks bang on, you should be carefull machining those calipers tho, 
you can take the white off very very easy and dull it down 



Valet Magic said:


> No mate i only usually call up help when i get mad requests like i have a 20 year old range rover and it has to be done tomorrow :lol:
> But thats very rare :thumb:


:tumbleweed: You call me all the time, but i never come :lol: Im not that stupid


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

james b said:


> Nice work robbie looks bang on, you should be carefull machining those calipers tho,
> you can take the white off very very easy and dull it down
> 
> :tumbleweed: You call me all the time, but i never come :lol: Im not that stupid


:lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

He calls you? Jees, he must be desperate :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> He calls you? Jees, he must be desperate :lol:


Wooow good one

That why you booked on the Dodo day to come show me how its done ay :lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah, why else do you think i'm coming?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Yeah, why else do you think i'm coming?


Duno by the looks of your Avatar to learn how to hold a rotary and not look like a plonker :tumbleweed::lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

james b said:


> Duno by the looks of your Avatar to learn how to hold a rotary and not look like a plonker :tumbleweed::lol:


Oooooooooo...

Alright. We'll stop spamming Robbies thread and settle it in a few weeks time


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Stunning pics mate. Beautiful!

Would be nice to work where you could get awesome after shots liike that all the time


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

You're back up to 5 stars, looks like the "person" who gave you three stars is a bit outnumbered!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> You're back up to 5 stars, looks like the "person" who gave you three stars is a bit outnumbered!


:lol: :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Mark M said:


> Stunning pics mate. Beautiful!
> 
> Would be nice to work where you could get awesome after shots liike that all the time


Cheers for the comment Mark :thumb:

And yeah it does make it better :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Robster that looks good makes me miss mine now .... oh and nice torch


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Cracking job Robbie, and that cars making me drool a bit too. :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice there Robbie 

Cracking reflections, looks like polished glass.


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Stunning work, looks excellent in black :thumb:


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Having seen the actual car I'd say it's a cracking job. And that was before it was fully finished. Nice one, Robbie!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

cracking work Robbie


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

:doublesho love these nice work looks great


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

love rs4's. nice work there.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Amazing work there :thumb:

Love the workspace too


----------



## baasb (Aug 8, 2007)

stunning work on stunning car!


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

what i wouldnt do for an RS4 !

superb work


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

One of my favourite cars and one I hope to own one day (realisticaly):thumb:

Great job, the shine on the black is fantastic!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the great comments guys and the stars.

Means alot.

Robbie


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

23 votes and only 1 didn't give 5 stars! That person must feel like a right spanner!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> 23 votes and only 1 didn't give 5 stars! That person must feel like a right spanner!


:wall: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Awesome work there on my favourite car of all time. You are one lucky man there Robbie, and i'm also loving Zaino. Yet to try out some CS but got it on order after seeing your work. :thumb:

Fantastic !


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Great results, paintwork looks so glossy, unit looks very nice too.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

quality result as always Rob, always a great write up Just enough detail and pics and nothing unnecessary, superb.

Oh and thats my dream car right there, got the brochure in the downstairs bog!!!:tumbleweed:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Brilliant work yet again Robbie :thumb:

I'm on nights again this weekend so plenty of time to read and learn!!

Looking out for you again!!! :wave:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> quality result as always Rob, always a great write up Just enough detail and pics and nothing unnecessary, superb.
> 
> Oh and thats my dream car right there, got the brochure in the downstairs bog!!!:tumbleweed:


i hope the pages are still readable :lol::doublesho


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Mixman said:


> Brilliant work yet again Robbie :thumb:
> 
> I'm on nights again this weekend so plenty of time to read and learn!!
> 
> Looking out for you again!!! :wave:


PMSL :thumb:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

niiiiiice - good to see one that isn't blue!


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

Shame it was so dirty in the first place .. nice job ...


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Top notch work:thumb: love the audi:argie:


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Absolutly fantastic! Great car and a great job you done on it to. I love these rs4's!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

magic919 said:


> Having seen the actual car I'd say it's a cracking job. And that was before it was fully finished. Nice one, Robbie!


Yeah good to meet you Tony :thumb:


----------



## Keefe (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Valet Magic, I am truly inspired by your work. Is that an LED torch you used in the picture? There is no need to buy the 3M Sun Gun right?


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

Great job, paint looks fantastic. Nice shop as well!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Keefe said:


> Hi Valet Magic, I am truly inspired by your work. Is that an LED torch you used in the picture? There is no need to buy the 3M Sun Gun right?


Hi Keefe

Glad you enjoy my details and yes i do at times use a led lenser v6 prism torch for spotting swirls :thumb:

http://www.toolbank.com/p/C10015/LED7730

Robbie


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Looks lovely that Robbie. Top work!


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

5 stars from me, looks great


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Cheers guys


----------



## Keefe (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks! I am gonna work on my car this week. It's my first time using the Makita. Bought it some months ago but have no time. I also have LC white and black pads. Menzerna IP and FP compounds. All new. Just no time.


----------



## evojkp (Jun 28, 2007)

Cracking work on a stunning car... :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I gave the car back today :thumb:
And am pleased to report that the owner was :doublesho and :speechles

Cheers again for the comments 

Robbie


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Don't think I've ever seen a better looking RS4. 
Top class work :thumb:


----------



## whitelockben (Aug 26, 2008)

what a car ... what a detail! brilliant!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Keefe said:


> Thanks! I am gonna work on my car this week. It's my first time using the Makita. Bought it some months ago but have no time. I also have LC white and black pads. Menzerna IP and FP compounds. All new. Just no time.


Just be careful mate:thumb:


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

deadly work mate, i love rs4s, someday........


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning mate!


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Hot car, hot work! That bloody honey comb mesh on the bumpers is a nightmare to dry tho as I found out on a GTI last week!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

G105ALY said:


> Hot car, hot work! That bloody honey comb mesh on the bumpers is a nightmare to dry tho as I found out on a GTI last week!


Oh how i love the honey comb :wall:

Thanks again for all the comments guys :thumb:


----------



## tmclssns (Dec 28, 2006)

Great work on a lovely motor. What a beautiful space to work in as well.


----------



## Mr Sparkle (May 28, 2008)

Valet Magic said:


> It doesnt really bother me but what does is the fact that they probably cant pc a wing let alone correct a complete car :lol:


Is that not a bit unfair? The rating is for the thread, not how well you did on the car, right? Maybe this particular thread just didn't do it for him (or her).

I'm not trying to be funny here, just want to understand.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Mr Sparkle said:


> Is that not a bit unfair? The rating is for the thread, not how well you did on the car, right? Maybe this particular thread just didn't do it for him (or her).
> 
> I'm not trying to be funny here, just want to understand.


It wasnt that mate it was a certain person on here that went on a silly rampage but has since been banned.

Robbie


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Awesome work, mate on a truely great car - one of my faves :argie:

As someone else said - looked like a great place to work in and provided great lighting for the photos :thumb:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

lovely.


----------



## Mr Sparkle (May 28, 2008)

Valet Magic said:


> It wasnt that mate it was a certain person on here that went on a silly rampage but has since been banned.
> 
> Robbie


Ah, trolling huh. Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks gorgeous mate :thumb:


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

that certainly does look amazing :thumb: love rs4's


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

jasonbarnes said:


> that certainly does look amazing :thumb: love rs4's


Wow you dug deep to find this :lol: Thanks for the comment and im glad you found it :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Do you know what guys it might be because its only 8 in the morning and i am feeling a little emotional :lol: but reading all the comments from this thread really do make it all worth it and taking the time to write about it.

Thank you

Robbie


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice Robbie, excellent work and great attention to detail that makes the difference between a "good" job and and excellent one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Very nice Robbie, excellent work and great attention to detail that makes the difference between a "good" job and and excellent one.


Fully Agree :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Cheers guys


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Just a fantastic all-round car that. Great read, great dedication to the job and I have to compliment you on the finals photos. Your photos have come on leaps and bounds since even a few months ago big chap.

I've now got some new desktop wallpapers from those ones!!

A real pleasure to read. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

SURFERROSA said:


> Just a fantastic all-round car that. Great read, great dedication to the job and I have to compliment you on the finals photos. Your photos have come on leaps and bounds since even a few months ago big chap.
> 
> I've now got some new desktop wallpapers from those ones!!
> 
> A real pleasure to read. Thanks for sharing.


That will be the new camera :thumb: and thanks for the kind comments.

Robbie


----------



## newcomer (Nov 5, 2008)

Valet Magic said:


> I went to collect this lovely RS4 on monday for a full correction with all the protection detail and planned to keep it for 2 days to carry out my service which also included one wheel to be refurbed.
> The car is well maintained by its owner but was suffering from swirls and a few light scratches.
> I took the car to the workshop where it would sleep untill i got my hands on it in the morning. :thumb:
> 
> ...


soryy if i am going to do a mistake with my question, but as a ''newcomer'' i don't know the prices. for example how much does is cost this correction on this rs4 ?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

newcomer said:


> soryy if i am going to do a mistake with my question, but as a ''newcomer'' i don't know the prices. for example how much does is cost this correction on this rs4 ?


PM sent :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

tmclssns said:


> Great work on a lovely motor. What a beautiful space to work in as well.


:thumb:More so now the winter weather is fully kicking in :thumb:


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Some great reflections there... Top Job :thumb:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Fab work on a amazing car


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Again what a nice job! Youll have to teach me everything you know and promise not to kill you if you do!


----------



## A12DY B (Dec 14, 2008)

stunning car,

nice job there too


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Stunning!!! :thumb:


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

Top job m8, stunning motor as well:thumb:


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Fantastic work :thumb:


----------

